# Can't Forget



## reclaimer (Feb 9, 2011)

Looking for advise! I have been married for 7 years with four children 6 and under. My husband was cheating on me before during and after our wedding vows. It al started while I was pregnant with our 1st born before we were married. this girl would leave cards and love letters on his car and he would shrug it off that she was crazy and he dated her years ago. I believed him. I knew some crazy people out there myself. This contuned for a while. Then when my son was 5 months old I got the call. Is this Mrs.--- I said yes she hung up. Five minutes later she called back and told me she just saw him with a wedding ring and had no idea he was married. I invited her over and we ambushed him. She stromed off and that was that. I forgave him I think solely because I had a brand new baby and wanted it work. We worked through it so I thought and had another baby 2 years later and 2 more babies unplanned after that. Now that our sex life is back where it should be I cannot get the images and details of his affair out of my head. They can randomly and more so while having sex. Which makes it unejoyable. We ahve other issues but I guess my question is there a way to fix what has been broken when our marraige was built on a lie? Any suggestions or comments PLEASE!


----------



## CallaLily (Jan 13, 2011)

Do you by chance know if he is still having affairs? 

I really do not know what to tell you other than, if you feel these images wont go away and it effects you greatly, then you might need to seek some kind of professional help or cut your loses. I couldn't imagine that kind of thing popping up in my mind over and over. I completely understand why that is happening though. However, because cheating is a deal breaker for me, it wouldn't have continued on, because after the first time it would have stopped, because I wouldn't have stayed. Child or no child. Never allow yourself to be continually used. Now you need to figure out what you feel you need to do.


----------

